# 5o Degrees Most Of The Week In Jan.



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

This is getting crazy!! In the 50's on tues,wed,thurs. Its the beginning of Janurary for crying out loud:realmad: We need a good 12 inch storm to get to our average here in Chicago. I will pray for it next week Peace guys, just venting.


----------



## buffalo mike (Dec 16, 2005)

*Watch out what you ask for!*

MOst of the time it seems that the average snowfall is within inches each year. If we get warm weather too much longer then we may be in for some real winners in February!


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I think the last winter that was like this was 2001-2002. We had real warm days and rain for Nov-Jan. Feb was normal. March and April we got BOMBED.. I think it was 85" here just in March and April.

WINTER WILL COME!!!! Just be patient..:salute:


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Plowzilla, Skillet-Head says when the winters start out cold and snowy then go warm like this..... Most of the time the jet changes and gives us S**T load!!! We'll see what happens. I think were close to being done! I could start my pavers it's so warm!! Put together some cash!!! There's gonna be alot of riff-raff selling there new plows this spring!  :salute:


----------



## john-boy (Dec 20, 2005)

I just wanna know who was the person that tee'd off ole man winter?? Someone had better go apologize so he'll come back!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mother nature told him to go to his room!


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

all this warm weather is keeping lake erie thawed, and that means when it finally does snow, we get 12 flakes and the snowbelt guys northeast get 12 inches.....of snow!!!


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

i don't even remember what snow look's like ... i think i have given up on this year. i have already been out golfing 2 times this year and im going again tomorrow !


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

This weather sucks


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

spring is here time to get the mowers ready too go.
clean up the plows and put them away ok ok my plow is allready clean havent
used it in a few weeks


----------



## jackrusselfire (Jan 5, 2005)

Don't worry, I signed up for a lot of classes beginning Jan 17th. So I won't be around for Three weeks. That means it will snow it's _SS OFF. Just so it makes it hard to stay interested in the class. :crying:


----------



## durchins (Nov 19, 2004)

The weather was so nice and the roads were so clean I fired up the Viper truck and melted some of the tires off. After two months of driving the plow rig, I forgot what 500hp feels like. NICE!
If it hits 50 like they say, the GTS might come out to dust the cobwebs off


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

If its gonna be 50s in the winter just bring on spring. i have plenty of lawncare work


----------



## mikes plowing (Jan 10, 2005)

I want some snow! Only got to use the plow two times this year. Going to be in the 50s today. We have the farm show in. Every time that is in we are suppose to get hit with a snow storm. Doesn't look like this time.:crying: :crying:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*summer is here!*

It's 53 degrees in abington ma. Great, just great! :realmad:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

We had a high of 53 here today but it has dropped back to 39 right now. 53 was at midnight though. I thought we were going to have something this coming weekend but now it looks like all rain.:crying:


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

*Don't Woory....big Changes Will Be Happening Soon!!!!*

DON'T WORRY BOYS!!! THINGS ARE GONNA BE CHANGING HERE IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO! BE CAREFUL OF WHAT YOU WISH FOR! EVERYTHING ALWAYS EVENS OUT!! I JUST HOPE IT'S NOT A 12-14 INCHER!!THOSE REALLY SUCK! GOOD LUCK AND GET YOUR GAME FACE ON!! :salute:


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

I think it's gonna DUMP in february. down here we normally get under 12inches but it's not unccommon for us to get a good 16incher, now that would be nice!


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

we have 68 day's until spring ... i hate being negative but i doubt chicago will see any more snow. December - early February is when we get the bulk of our snow. guess it's just one of though's years  
we do have a chance for snow tonight though !!!:redbounce


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

nekos said:


> we have 68 day's until spring ... i hate being negative but i doubt chicago will see any more snow. December - early February is when we get the bulk of our snow. guess it's just one of though's years
> we do have a chance for snow tonight though !!!:redbounce


I am about to unpack the boat and go fishing ......


----------

